
Kit.com – Products Recommended by People Who Know - EGF
http://blog.kit.com/introducing-kit/
======
nightTrevors
I've had the pleasure of playing around with kit for a few months, and it's
really addicting. I find myself spending a lot more time than I thought I
would putting together kits. Here's one I made last night:
[http://kit.com/trevorkmarshall/nerd-
battlestation](http://kit.com/trevorkmarshall/nerd-battlestation). Congrats to
the kit team!

------
detaro
Seems interesting and (at least for now, while the numbers are small) not to
chaotic.

But really, "best viewed with $Browser" is making a comeback?

------
a4stuff
love this idea!

